# Autotrail tail lights etc.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Has any one else had a problem with rear lights filling with water. We bought a new Mohican in Feb 2006 and soon noticed several faults most of which the dealer speedily rectified. We still have two problems:
1. the tail light units keep filling with water. The dealer has tried sealing them with silicone twice but the problem remains. Last weekend a rear indicator stopped working and when I investigated I found that the bulb the contacts in the light unit and the connectors are all quite badly corroded. Has any one cured this problem and if so how.
2. the image we get from our reversing camera (we have the SE pack) is very poor, in some light conditions it would be possible to miss seeing a bollard or big rock or even a person wearing dark clothing.

Any remedies/advice welcome, thanks, Alan. (erneboy)


----------



## FrankStretton (Dec 17, 2006)

*Autotrail rear lights*

Hi,
We bought an Autotrail Mohican in 2004 from Brownhills and had the same problem, when I reported it to them all they did was drill a hole in the lens to let the water out saying this was what Autotrail susgested. :roll:


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello,

We have a Cheyenne 840 with the SE pack, delivered last May. Haven't noticed anything yet about the lights, but had various camera problems. Similar to yours, narrow field of vision in black and white only. When moving from light to shade you could not tell if anyone was standing behind you or not. If fact it was dangerous. At the beginning it worked for about a month then stopped. Then worked when it felt like it. The dealer opened it up and the plug-in inside was not assembled properly. It was better, but still not right. 

We had problems with the leisure batteries, these were changed but the new ones were duff as well. They never held a charge and therefore anything trying to work from them had no chance. They were changed again and this time, hey presto, not only were the batteries working, but so was the camera and in colour with a wider field of vision too. Since then, no problem. It wasn't the camera that was the problem. However, I'm still more than a bit suspicious that the dealer rectified the fault but preferred not to admit to it out of diplomacy.
desertsong


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Autotrail rear lights*



denise1 said:


> Hi,
> We bought an Autotrail Mohican in 2004 from Brownhills and had the same problem, when I reported it to them all they did was drill a hole in the lens to let the water out saying this was what Autotrail susgested. :roll:


It is not only AutoTrail that has this problem and it is an easy and common way of curing it. Not only do the terminals corrode but so due the screws holding the lens in and then when the bulb blows you will be unable to get them out and may have to buy a complete new unit. Once a year remove the screws holding the lens in and smear them with vaseline and put them back.

If you have got a problem have a look at >this thread.<


----------

